# Foot pain - new shoes



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Last summer, I replaced my bike shoes, and I’ve been getting foot pain. The pain is on the outer edge, about 2 inches in front of the ankle bone. Right at the metatarsal-tarsal joint. Only in my right foot. 

The old shoes were Specialized, and the new ones are Specialized Torch 2.0. Supposedly, similar shoes. Same size. 

I tried a globe out with wedges under the cleat, but it doesn’t really seem to help. The pain starts 15 min into the ride. The shoes feel perfectly comfortable if I’m just sitting on the couch. 

I tried a half size larger, but the fit was worse. I also tried Giro shoes, but I had the same problem. 

I’m wondering if it could be the food bed. Would a higher or lower arch help? Other suggestions? Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

If you haven't had a professional bike fit, I'd give that a go. I have quite a few shims on both my shoes and since I had that done several years ago, all foot pain has disappeared.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

TiCoyote;5414111
I’m wondering if it could be the food bed. Would a higher or lower arch help? Other suggestions? Thank you! [/QUOTE said:


> try and see if foot arch support is your issue it's not that difficult to do.


----------

